# Billing Chemical Peels/ Laser/ Dermabrasions



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 13, 2014)

I had received a call today from a potential new patient, she stated she wanted a chemical peel and billed to her insurance. She stated her friend's insurance pays for this procedure and she would like hers billed as well. I explained we currently do not bill insurance but treat as cosmetic. I offered to research and get back with her on this matter. This now has me curious whether or not insurances pay for peels, dermabrasions, and laser treatments? I see each have a CPT code listed but are they payable? Does anyone have information regarding this? I would really love to know if there was a possibility to bill to the insurance. Thank you! 
Chem Peel: 15788
Dermabrasion: 15780


----------



## sarahandross@rocketmail.com (Jan 22, 2014)

My derms bill it (15788) and we do get paid and even from Medicare. We generally bill it obviously for non cosmetic patients to the insurance. The majority of our patients are seen for AK (7020) and for Acne (7061). We only do peels once other treatments were failed. One of my derms does not do it in much extent so we only bill out 75.00 for it. Another one of my offices (different practice) it is more extensive and they bill out 500 for it. I am in Michigan. We get payment for it. Forwarning to patients some policies do apply it to the deductible. I know with BC in Michigan you are allowed 6 treatments a year. If it is medically necessary and patients are interested we do have them contact their policy about the benefits on this procedure and have them sign a waiver that they will be responsible if it is not covered. I am writing this quickly as it is the end of my day. If you have more questions let me know.


----------

